# TrainerRoad vs Cycleops Virtual Trainer



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been trying to figure out which is the best option. TrainerRoad vs Cycleops Virtual Trainer. Has anyone out there used both and can help me decide which one to use. I used to have a computrainer but sold it so I could buy a Powertap Pro+ to train with outside.

I would really like to be able to train like I did when I trained on the computrainer where you can see the road on your laptop or tv while riding.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

I am a big believer in trainerroad. I've turned 5 friends onto that training platform. It's simple, super easy to use and relatively inexpensive. 600+ workouts to chose from or build your own. I demo'd Cycleops VT and chose TR. The guys behind TR are top notch too. Cycleops makes great hardware, as I own a powertap and really like it but TR is my indoor go to. I do not work for the company or a rep. Just a guy that likes to train with power and can't say enough good things about trainerroad.


----------



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks OHroadie.
I know TR is very quick to reply when you have a question. I sent a question to Cycleops last Thursday and still no response from them, so I will more than likely go with TR because they have Great customer service and Great reviews from what I've read.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I use Trainer Road for interval sessions, and use the custom ride creation tool to set up each session as specified by my coach. It really helps to focus on the target power much more effectively than looking at a Garmin. I measure power through a Quarq, and use either e-motion rollers or the Cyclops Silencer trainer.

If I was into virtual cycling I would probably be happy using the Sufferfest videos with Trainer Road, but when I'm not doing hard intervals I'm watching Netflix.


----------



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, this is helpful. I will have to watch a few YouTube videos on suffer fest, cause I would like some virtual tides.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

I tried both VR and TR and chose TR. 

The two come at things a different way in that VR, like a real ride, the more power you put down, the faster you will be done. TR, no matter how much power you put in, the time will be the same, unless you abandon because you overpowered the beginning of the workout and can't finish.

My main issue with the VR is riding virtually on real roads was boring as heck. It was like they took everything away from the riding experience that makes it interesting. Maybe if I was training for a particular mountain stage, it might be nice as a do it once or twice to get a sense of the terrain but even then, I would have to pay super close attention to cadence and power to make sure I was turning the right speed for the grade. 

TR on the other hand has a whole different approach. The integration with video workouts is awesome. I use Sufferfest specifically because they touch a lot of the senses (I happen to like most of the music and it is the right tempo for the effort, the comments are funny, and they seem to have much better production value than other stuff I have seen) but there are Epic videos with mountain rides, Coached spin class type and a bunch of other stuff. 
One thing that makes TR a better training tool is you are following a targeted workout (they even have training plans you can follow). The goal is to follow the workout as it is laid out, say power level 120w for 10min, then 30 second 320w sprints with 20 second 120w recoveries or whatever. This type of thing is exactly what all the training books say to do, targeted workouts for specific goals and not endless random pedaling.

Anyway, just my .02


----------



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

Now that's a thorough review! Thanks for taking the time and explaining them as well as you did. I'm looking for something that I can do some serious training with. I kind of like the idea of virtual training though, but I probably would get carried away with it and try to beast my previous ride and not concentrate on my power.

Thanks again!


----------

